# WHERE'S SAL MANZANO?



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

WHERE IS SAL MANZANO? ANY ONE KNOW? INFO PLEASE NUMBER?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

??


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:angry: DAMN DOES ANY ONE KNOW?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

hasnt he painted a few westcoast RollerZ only cars? hit up some RO members on the board. or visit their website.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

THANX HE HAS PAINTED ALOT OF CARS AWHILE BACK BEEN GONE FOR AWHILE THOU


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i would think jason j on here would know...... :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I could be wrong, but it is my understanding that Sal is no longer painting lowriders. He painted my car in 1999-2000, which was one of the last big jobs that he did. He has only painted a few lowriders since, and is primarly focusing on collision work. He lives is Chula Vista, CA, which is South San Deigo on the border of Mexico. His website is www.salmanzano.com; however it is down half the time. I have not spoken to him in awhile, so maybe things have changed. You have a better chance catching OSAMA BIN LADEN then you do tracking down Sal. I wouldn't waste your time!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9691634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know if that is exactly true, i went out to san diego back in 2004, right before i got out of the military, and when i went there a friend took me to his shop which was in spring valley, not chula vista, and when i went there he had like 3 impalas out there that were definately lows...and they were clean...so i wouldnt say that he doesnt do lowriders anymore, but you are talking five years prior to the time i am talking


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Your right; it is in Spring Valley! I questioned myself when I posted it. I remember getting lost in Chula Vista and eventually arriving at his shop. Sal and I have been close for many years; however the majority of our conversations are about U2 concerts and family versus lowriders. He was hitting the lowrider scene pretty hard in the late 90's and early 2000's. It was right around 2003 and 2004 when he started getting away from painting lowriders. If you have the relationship and the money; perhaps he will paint your car, but I do not want to speak for him. I just know that he is very hard to get in touch with; unless you show up at his shop. I am going to visit him on the 25th of this month. I will ask him if he is still doing the lowride thing or getting away from it. I think he is one of the best and most under appreciated painter's in the automotive industry (not just lowriders). Of course I gotta be a homer!!!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

POST SAL MANZANO PAINT JOBS....HERE'S MINE!!!!


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Sal is impossible to find. Last I heard was he is in TJ with his girlfriend and her kids. He always wanted to be a family man. He had a big heart and always wanted to help people out but he overbooked himself and with all the people that kept coming to see him he never could get the work done. He is one my best friends and I miss living in Cali and staying up late with him at his shop and helping him prep cars. He got my door jams and inside my fenders done. I want to find him again, not just to paint my car but to chill and talk about the past.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

YEAH THATS WHAT I WANNA DO


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I spoke with Sals mother last week, whom told me that Sal is living in TJ, Mexico. He has lunch with her every couple of weeks in San Deigo. She claims that his shop is closed down, and that he is no longer painting car's (all car's). I can remember him building 5 homes in TJ, Mexico, which were his investment properties and his retirement. I am not surprised that he is living there. I would imagine that Sal will call me within the next month to catch up on old times. I will make sure to emphasize that he is missed by many individuals within the Lowrider Community, because of his personality/freindship (FIRST an foremost!), and artistic ability (THERE AFTER!). He took on too much work, which resulted in too much pressure. 

Alot of people (NOT ALL PEOPLE) wanted to be his BEST FREIND because they wanted their car painted, which is for all the WRONG reasons! 

Hopefully he will return to painting car's someday, but I would rather have him return as a FREIND to people versus making a living in a the paint booth. He has nothing to prove to the Lowrider Industry at this point.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

He got me hooked on cars years ago. My first LRM had Crystal Blue persuasion on it. I loved that caddy. It just looked so clean. Then I finally met him 6 years after that mag. I was amazed how cool this guy was. Not arrogant. Lots of U2 stuff. He would talk to you about U2 like he was preaching to you. Everytime I would see him first words were always how is my family doing. I stopped asking about paintjobs and would just hangout and help. It was like going to cheers. Parking at crazy horse always sucked though. I got find him so next U2 tour him and I can hit the road to a couple citys.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 16 2008, 09:13 AM~9707560
> *Your right; it is in Spring Valley!  I questioned myself when I posted it.  I remember getting lost in Chula Vista and eventually arriving at his shop.  Sal and I have been close for many years; however the majority of our conversations are about U2 concerts and family versus lowriders.  He was hitting the lowrider scene pretty hard in the late 90's and early 2000's.  It was right around 2003 and 2004 when he started getting away from painting lowriders.  If you have the relationship and the money; perhaps he will paint your car, but I do not want to speak for him.  I just know that he is very hard to get in touch with; unless you show up at his shop.  I am going to visit him on the 25th of this month.  I will ask him if he is still doing the lowride thing or getting away from it.  I think he is one of the best and most under appreciated painter's in the automotive industry (not just lowriders).  Of course I gotta be a homer!!!!
> *





I dunno about him being underappriciated, he is world famous homie. To me the work he did in the 90s and the Z-pattern that distincted his work deserve their chapter in the lowriderhistory. Like levi is the hottest painter right now, Sal was in the late 90s. I even did a little tribute to him when i painted this bike


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW I HAVENT SEEN THAT DESIGN IN AWHILE NICE!!


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

crystal blue persuation caddi was the shit!


----------



## Deceptik1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sal been hiding in TJ for a while. Left me with a partially sanded ride after 4 months and $700 out of pocket deposit. I don't even drive a lo lo. I left my import with him and all he had to do was do some prep and shoot the car and the jambs but he couldn't even do that. Ended up taking my car back cause it was my only means of transportation and I needed to take my grandmother to cancer treatments. This guy had the nerve to have his homie brandish his weak ass gun at me cause Sal was scared I was going to beat his ass. Pathetic guy with a lot of broken promises.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Feb 12 2008, 03:33 PM~9925710
> *Sal been hiding in TJ for a while. Left me with a partially sanded ride after 4 months and $700 out of pocket deposit.  I don't even drive a lo lo. I left my import with him and  all he had to do was do some prep and shoot the car and the jambs but he couldn't even do that.  Ended up taking my car back cause it was my only means of transportation and I needed to take my grandmother to cancer treatments.  This guy had the nerve to have his homie brandish his weak ass gun at me cause Sal was scared I was going to beat his ass.  Pathetic guy with a lot of broken promises.
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Deceptik1 (Sep 29, 2006)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df0...6102AaMnDdq5ZMs
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df0...6102AaMnDdq5ZMs
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df0...6102AaMnDdq5ZMs

I'm pretty sure a lot of people may vouch for him but for him to BS me about stuff and give me the run around a couple times every week was shady.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Feb 12 2008, 03:59 PM~9925907
> *http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df0...6102AaMnDdq5ZMs
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df0...6102AaMnDdq5ZMs
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8df0...6102AaMnDdq5ZMs
> ...


snaps it did happen :0 well it was ALMOST ready for paint :uh: were you goin custom on it??


----------



## Deceptik1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope. All I wanted was a stock Ford T8 color. That purple Xb sitting behind my car sat for 2 years before being completed and all that car needed was some grinding of shaved license plate welds, body kit install, and paint. I didn't even know I was in for some BS from this guy until looking him up on google and talking to people who had to wait 6 months to a year just for paint jobs on their imports.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Feb 13 2008, 08:34 AM~9931910
> *Nope. All I wanted was a stock Ford T8 color.  That purple Xb sitting behind my car sat for 2 years before being completed and all that car needed was some grinding of shaved license plate welds, body kit install, and paint.  I didn't even know I was in for some BS from this guy until looking him up on google and talking to people who had to wait 6 months to a year just for paint jobs on their imports.
> *


i know a guy here in town that got a cutlass painted by him , took a while but gone it done . the results ...ended up selling and made into a car dancer " bermuda triangle" :uh: :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i seen him yesturday.. he is doing well.. but he just recently had a baby..the baby had some problems..he told me tha he fell in to a depression because he thought the years of painting cars without a mask was the reason for it..I told him that a couple people on layitlow where looking for him..he said that he will take care of it as soon as his sons surgry is all done and he is back on his feet.. Sal is a good dude i think he just under alot of stress dealing with his personal issues..but he will take care of those that he left hanging..


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

damn bro that is probably the saddest thing i have heard in a while. my thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family. 
good people just dont go bad overnite or with a flip of a switch. i know i left a person hanging when my dad was in bad health and i feel bad about it so im sure he does too.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Feb 13 2008, 01:39 PM~9934027
> *i seen him yesturday.. he is doing well.. but he just recently had a baby..the baby had some problems..he told me tha he fell in to a depression because he thought the years of painting cars without a mask was the reason for it..I told him that a couple people on layitlow where looking for him..he said that he will take care of it as soon as his sons surgry is all done and he is back on his feet.. Sal is a good dude i think he just under alot of stress dealing with his personal issues..but he will take care of those that he left hanging..
> *


That is terrible. The many long nights I would spend with Sal I would constantly warn him about a mask. I got ireversible damage to my senses from runnig the paint locker on the ship in my navy days. I just hope Sal is really careful with that shit. I really hope his child is ok. All those years of painiting cars and hooking people up and I know all he really wanted was his own family. I see why he is depressed. You let know Sal know if he needs anything to help him out to get a hold of Marshall. He knows how to find me.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Feb 12 2008, 03:33 PM~9925710
> *Sal been hiding in TJ for a while. Left me with a partially sanded ride after 4 months and $700 out of pocket deposit.  I don't even drive a lo lo. I left my import with him and  all he had to do was do some prep and shoot the car and the jambs but he couldn't even do that.  Ended up taking my car back cause it was my only means of transportation and I needed to take my grandmother to cancer treatments.  This guy had the nerve to have his homie brandish his weak ass gun at me cause Sal was scared I was going to beat his ass.  Pathetic guy with a lot of broken promises.
> *


His homie had brandished his weapon because there were people threatening to kill him. I am sorry he did not complete your car. He did not finish mine either but he is still my friend. I am sure when you went up to crazy horse or by his house you had seen the rows of cars he was working on. He over booked himself. He could not tell people no. It is ashame because I have seen what he can do to imports too. Really nice stuff.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Sal was a great painter and a very nice guy too. It is sad that he got the reputation that he has. Sal was the shit at shooting flake, hands down. The lowrider scene will suffer without his work out there. I wish him and his family well.


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 11 2008, 08:20 AM~9666533
> *:angry: DAMN DOES ANY ONE KNOW?
> *


i know where to find him... he just painted my c.c. members car about 2 months ago...we talk to him almost every day...he works at a body shop in spring valley. but he has no cell phone you just have to go see him


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Feb 26 2008, 02:02 PM~10032527
> *i know where to find him... he just painted my c.c. members car about 2 months ago...we talk to him almost every day...he works at a body shop in spring valley. but he has no cell phone you just have to go see him
> *




pipcs or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Feb 26 2008, 05:02 AM~10032527
> *i know where to find him... he just painted my c.c. members car about 2 months ago...we talk to him almost every day...he works at a body shop in spring valley. but he has no cell phone you just have to go see him
> *


not no more he got fired from there..to many fools went to his job to see him..i heard he will be painting in T.J


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

where is sal


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 14 2008, 01:29 PM~9691634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

It's sad how people talk bad about a painter that put it down for so many years. He may have his bads but look at all his goods. I myself have been overwhelmed by customers that ain't patient and can overbook you. I have known alot of good painters that will not paint because of this. Painting a car is not like changing a tire, you have to prep it right and make sure that everything is perfect, which is a long process. Most shops mainly do alot of insurance work and do custom work inbetween, which is what I do. Maybe the man just needs a break from all this drama. I wouldn't bring a man a job until I knew for sure that he was solid planted on his feet not just because he aint working on anything at the moment.
Give him a fresh breath of air to see of anything new comes out of him.


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 16 2008, 02:06 AM~11096961
> *It's sad how people talk bad about a painter that put it down for so many years.  He may have his bads but look at all his goods.  I myself have been overwhelmed by customers that ain't patient and can overbook you.  I have known alot of good painters that will not paint because of this.  Painting a car is not like changing a tire, you have to prep it right and make sure that everything is perfect, which is a long process.  Most shops mainly do alot of insurance work and do custom work inbetween, which is what I do.  Maybe the man just needs a break from all this drama.  I wouldn't bring a man a job until I knew for sure that he was solid planted on his feet not just because he aint working on anything at the moment.
> Give him a fresh breath of air to see of anything new comes out of him.
> *







x1000,000
i hate that shit :angry:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 19 2008, 08:20 AM~11126671
> *x1000,000
> i hate that shit :angry:
> *


and then they talk bad about us :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 19 2008, 06:20 PM~11127139
> *and then they talk bad about us :angry:
> *



yeah and blow up our cell and force us to make topics about it...........

oh wait that was me :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Sal was a good guy, he came to Louisville on his way to lexington to look at Jason Js Impala. We all went to my house to look at my Impala when I was first getting into the build. He was riding with me and something happened that I will never forget, as we was riding down my street a squerral ran out in front of the car! sal freaked out and was like" WHAT WAS THAT MAN!" I almost had to pull over I was laphing so hard! :roflmao: he said that he had never seen one befor, and they diddent have squerrals back home. Thats my little tale of when I met Sal, he is a good guy if you ask me. I dlike to see him again, and see him paint some more cars.


----------



## XusoMem (Sep 6, 2004)

...While hanging out surfing the Web, I came across a link about Sal Manzano. That name brought me here. He painted 3 of my rides when I was lowriding with USO cc (San Diego Chapter). I was actually the first USO ride that Sal Manzano painted, back in 1995. Then introduced my fellow club members to Sal's work way back then. I haven't talked to him in 5 years (busy with my own drama) since I left my lowriding days. But, I plan on finding my old "trusty" friend once again. I will let you know what I find out in the next 7 days, since my future plans involves getting back into customizing a personal project. People who know him knows he is a "GREAT" guy, "GOOD" listener, and a "DEPENDABLE" friend. But, people need to realize that to know this one person (SAL) is to know that he is like everyone else. He has priorities !! and his way is .... His way !! If you don't like it...seek else where. You have to remember ... His time is valueable, He may not have enough hours in a day to get to your ride, "BUT"... you went looking for the BEST. The world knows his work. If you can't work around his schedule. Hit the road Jack... 

'Dino
(San Diego)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I SPOKE WITH SAL ABOUT FLYING OUT TO FLORIDA TO PAINT MY CADDY WHEN I HAD IT. NEVER WORKED OUT. BUT JUST FROM THE PHONE CALLS AND CHATTING, HE SEEMED LIKE A COOL ASS DUDE. IF HE STARTS PAINTING AGAIN, I HAVE A PROJECT FOR HIM AND A PLACE TO STAY TILL HE GETS FINISHED


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

HE IS IN SEATTLE RIGHT NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19655271
> *HE IS IN SEATTLE RIGHT NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


Kill this topic please. Sal asked me to have all his topics deleted, as he just wants to lay low and do his thing. Sorry guys, it is not my choice. I wish he would keep it going, but it is what it is.

Yes he is in Seattle until the 26th putting it down!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

read in the 63 ls1 topic that he gets down to the sounds of u2. just read the whole thread, wow. thought the u2 thing was a joke, hes really into it :roflmao: i cant stand u2... :thumbsdown:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19655271
> *HE IS IN SEATTLE RIGHT NOW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: DAMN BRO REALLY FROM 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 20 2011, 11:08 PM~19656274
> *Kill this topic please. Sal asked me to have all his topics deleted, as he just wants to lay low and do his thing. Sorry guys, it is not my choice. I wish he would keep it going, but it is what it is.
> 
> Yes he is in Seattle until the 26th putting it down!
> *


 :uh: BUMP FOR THIS TOPIC :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

EL CAVIAR.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

sal stopping being a weenie!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

JasonJ delete this topic homie! Gracias!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

why would someone not want their work posted? he does nice work. some painters r just a different breed i guess.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 30 2011, 08:55 AM~19736188
> *  why would someone not want their work posted? he does nice work. some painters r just a different breed i guess.
> *


Because for every 5 people that post a compliment, 1 posts something negative. It is easier to just say fuck it sometimes.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 15 2011, 02:50 PM~20098330
> *
> *


 :biggrin: HE'S RIGHT HERE IN DA OC.....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 16 2011, 11:59 PM~20111375
> *:biggrin: HE'S RIGHT HERE IN DA OC.....
> *


Good to hear that you were patient and things are working out. I am sure you will end up with a very high quality paint job when its all said and done. Congrats!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD (Dec 8, 2010)

this topic is off the Richter on the GAY-O-METER!

you take him ur car he gives u a price he paints it u pay him and u go on about ur day...done deal..none of this i miss hanging out with him on late nights talking and holding hands walking down the beach watching the sunset blahblahbah.... :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Mar 18 2011, 12:19 AM~20119354
> *this topic is off the Richter on the GAY-O-METER!
> 
> you take him ur car he gives u a price he paints it u pay him and u go on about ur day...done deal..none of this i miss hanging out with him on late nights talking and holding hands walking down the beach watching the sunset blahblahbah.... :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


That is why it has been requested to be deleted, because it is a GAY ass topic.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Mar 18 2011, 12:19 AM~20119354
> *this topic is off the Richter on the GAY-O-METER!
> 
> you take him ur car he gives u a price he paints it u pay him and u go on about ur day...done deal..none of this i miss hanging out with him on late nights talking and holding hands walking down the beach watching the sunset blahblahbah.... :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

